# Bild mit Eselsohren



## viellärmumnichts (7. April 2005)

Hallo, zusammen

 ich möchte auf einer Pinnwand Bilder befestigen. Das Erstellen der Pinnwand und der Pinnadeln ist kein Problem, aber wie kann ich den Bildern Eselsohren verpassen, die einigermaßen echt aussehen?
 Ich habe hier im Forum einen Link zu den Photoshop Gurus gefunden, wo das ganze auf Englisch erklärt wird. Ich habe aber noch nicht mit Pfaden gearbeitet, und in dem Tut werden gewisse Grundkenntnisse vorrausgesetzt, die ich nicht habe.
 Kann mir jemand von Euch Helfen?


----------



## Hosenwäscher (7. April 2005)

Also ich würde dir empfehlen, dir diese Grundkenntnisse anzueignen. Das braucht man immer, wenn man mit PS arbeitet.


----------



## Fiene (7. April 2005)

Hallo,
 hier eine kleine Schritt für Schritt Beschreibung.

Bild öffnen  
eine neue Ebene anlegen   
eine Auswahl erstellen, an der Stelle, an der das Eselsohr sein soll   
einen  Verlauf (Vordergrund-Hintergrund und den linear) in der Auswahl erstellen   
mittels Skalierung das rechteck so verzerren, dass es in passender Form und Größe ist   
Auswahl aufheben.   
nun eine Vektormaske erstellen und mit dem Pfadwerkzeug dei Ecke in gewünschter Form nachzeichnen (Vektormaske liegt auf der Verlaufsebene)   
nun mit doppelklick  die Hintergrundebene zur Ebene0 machen   
mit dem Polygonwerkzeug die zu Entfernende Ecke auswählen und diese mittels einer Ebenenmaske verschwinden lassen   
 nun zurück zur Verlaufsecke , diese aktivieren   
nun den Ebeneneffekt "Schlagschatten" hinzufügen   
nun mit der Deckkraft herumspielen, bis es dir gefällt   
eine neue Ebene erstellen und diese mit einer Hintergrundfarbe füllen oder ein Hintergrundbild per Drag & Drop hineinziehen. 
 So ich hoffe du kommst damit klar, da ich leider ein Mausverbot habe und das nicht bebildern kann (Mausschaden!).

 Gruß Fiene


----------

